# Merry Christmas Talk cockatiels from Charlie!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok so I know it isn't christmas yet but Charlie really wanted me to do this now. So Merry Christmas Talk Cockatiels from me, Charlie and the budgies.

"What day was it again?"














































"Charlie haven't you heard curiousity killed the cockatiel, anyway it is *bad* to open your calender before christmas"


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

OOHHHH! Ok now I am in the Christmas mood for sure!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> OOHHHH! Ok now I am in the Christmas mood for sure!


Glad to hear it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep im defo in the christmas spirit now, what is santa bringing charlie


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Yep im defo in the christmas spirit now, what is santa bringing charlie


Well I googled cockatiel hampers but they didn't have any so I am going to make my own with toys, treats and other fun stuff. I have to make 2 for the cocktiels and 4 for the budgies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

dont really do alot of toys for them, think more ladders as the love being on that lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> dont really do alot of toys for them, think more ladders as the love being on that lol


Millet mostly for the birds ... They loooooooooove millet


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Its ok its a little early! Great pictures and merry christmas to you too!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh...how cute!!! Charlie is so photogenic


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> Its ok its a little early! Great pictures and merry christmas to you too!


In canda someone said they had christmas in JULY!!!! anyway merry christmas and thanks 



tielmom said:


> Oh...how cute!!! Charlie is so photogenic


He is said to be photogenic a lot but I think he likes to show off more


----------

